
Show HN: Firewards – Tool to build a friend referral program for your newsletter - dstuecken
https://www.firewards.com
======
dstuecken
Hey HN,

Excited to share Firewards with you! Firewards overcomes the technical hurdle
to implement a referral program for your newsletter. It synchronizes with your
newsletter provider (e.g. Mailchimp) so you can send out individual referral
links and the current referral count to your subscribers. Each link directs
them to a customizable page where they can check their current status and how
many referrals they need in order to get rewarded.

My experience running referral systems shows that referrals from your own
subscribers is one of the most powerful ways to grow your audience. Especially
at Token Daily we saw huge growth after implementing a referral system. I've
always wanted to create a product out of the custom systems I built over the
past 4 years. Now I am finally making it available for everybody!

If you are familiar with the referral systems from Morning Brew or The Hustle
- This is what Firewards does!

Let me know what you think!

------
davegoldblatt
WOAH, this solves a huge problem. I'm in the early stages of building my
newsletter, and the biggest problem is getting subscribers. Having a way to
actively get current subscribers to be invested in getting me new subscribers
is awesome :)

------
prithsr
This is decent -- any idea if & when you'll start supporting Mailerlite?

~~~
dstuecken
Yes! MailerLite is going to be available within the next 3-4 weeks! Will keep
you posted :)

~~~
prithsr
Thank you! Look forward to testing this out. Please email me once you have it
ready, if possible. priths@me.com

~~~
dstuecken
We just launched our MailerLite integration :)

------
Marketing-Ninja
Great idea! Love the Morning Brew rewards. Will check Firewards out

~~~
dstuecken
Awesome, Thank you :)

